# A lot of Hard Work . . . (Photo Heavy)



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Jake and I have spent the last few months focusing on our reptile room and updating our collections: This is our hard work over the last few months, and the people that have been to visit us recently have only had good things to say about it . . . .

Room from left to right:




















































____________
Today I am very bored due to a shoulder injury . . . lol


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

what a nice room....Theres alot of empty space tho :\


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Some close ups:


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

OoooooooOooOOoooo..i see a GTP...Pics *breaths* 

PIICCSSS


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> what a nice room....Theres alot of empty space tho :\


At the moment . . . but we are slowly building up our collection


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

I got a pair of retics for sale *looks dodgey*
Lav bino....think of the shoes when it dies


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

BecciBoo said:


> At the moment . . . but we are slowly building up our collection


bairds rat snakes, great o8 ones make fantastic pets:no1:


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> OoooooooOooOOoooo..i see a GTP...Pics *breaths*
> 
> PIICCSSS


Ok . . . here we go, all 7


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> I got a pair of retics for sale *looks dodgey*
> Lav bino....think of the shoes when it dies





cooljules said:


> bairds rat snakes, great o8 ones make fantastic pets:no1:


Not really my sort of thing . . . BCC's, BCI's, GTP's and ETB's only :Na_Na_Na_Na: Oh and our sexy Burm :blush:


----------



## jackyboy (Apr 8, 2008)

how did you get the exoterra breeder boxes 

and nice rack where did you get it from


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

jackyboy said:


> how did you get the exoterra breeder boxes
> 
> and nice rack where did you get it from


Breeder Boxes came from Hamm show . . . but I'm sure they have just been realised over here.

The snake rack came from a friend . . . I think it was custom built.


----------



## blondereptilez (Jul 7, 2008)

brilliant room!! xx


----------



## reptiles_galore (Aug 13, 2008)

wow that pretty cool


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks All :2thumb:


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

Smart.

It's bigger than my house. I have to keep tiny animals.

Where do the clown frogs live.


----------



## htf666 (Jun 23, 2007)

Does anyone know where to buy the 1" square tubing and fittings as shown in the rack above?Harry


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

wow inpressive!!! nice collection there


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

nice

i am the only one trying to guess what species goes where


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

excellent! :2thumb:


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

spend_day said:


> nice
> 
> i am the only one trying to guess what species goes where


:lol2: If your ever in the area then let me know . . . ur welcome to come fore a nose round


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

what size viv do you keep the crestie in?


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Joe1507 said:


> what size viv do you keep the crestie in?


The big exo terra . . . 45 x 45 x 60 one


----------



## cmmercer (Aug 6, 2008)

What a fantastic room. Like something out of my dreams!!

Dunno how you get the time to look after them all, I feel like my beardie keeps me busy and entertained enough, and there's just one of him!!

Looks like a really smart set-up. :2thumb:


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

cmmercer said:


> What a fantastic room. Like something out of my dreams!!
> 
> Dunno how you get the time to look after them all, I feel like my beardie keeps me busy and entertained enough, and there's just one of him!!
> 
> Looks like a really smart set-up. :2thumb:


Thank you very much, Also any one ever in the area or just wants to make a special trip down, you are welcome to come have a cup of tea and see our room and collection. : victory:

Yes mate it does take alot of time, but its worth it and if we manage to keep on top of it, its not that hard too do.


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

Fantastic room ! Giving me ideas..... :hmm:

Can I ask who did your stacks?


----------



## Alice (Apr 30, 2007)

it looks awesome.:no1: I'm trying to spot the reps in each pic too. I bet it takes you a while to clean/feed them all.


----------



## htf666 (Jun 23, 2007)

Good grief i'm answering my own posts now.How sad is that? Re the square tubing racks. I'ts called Dexion Speedframe and it's hellish expensive.I.e. priced a small trolley about 3ft x 2ft and it's about £135.Harry


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Bosscat said:


> Fantastic room ! Giving me ideas..... :hmm:
> 
> Can I ask who did your stacks?


Martin @ Exotic Reptile Housing on here built both out viv stacks and the small shelving that the toad exo terra is on. They are fantastic and hope to order more off him in the future :2thumb:


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

what was the price like, I have just been given some prices from my supplier and want to work out whether I should stock them.

Rob.



BecciBoo said:


> Breeder Boxes came from Hamm show . . . but I'm sure they have just been realised over here.
> 
> The snake rack came from a friend . . . I think it was custom built.


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

BecciBoo said:


> Martin @ Exotic Reptile Housing on here built both out viv stacks and the small shelving that the toad exo terra is on. They are fantastic and hope to order more off him in the future :2thumb:


Thanks, he's given me some good prices!


----------



## Viper (May 10, 2008)

Very Nice !!


----------



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

The first two things I noticed were the cat and the laptop power cable. :whistling2:

Nice room though. :2thumb:


----------



## TashaS (Mar 8, 2008)

Wow-thats incredible! All the set ups look really good too. Def something to aspire to!


----------



## Willythegame (Sep 20, 2008)

wot are these wee circular tubs? invert boxes?


----------



## zune_lai (Feb 6, 2008)

thats crazy must take days to clean them all out


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

This is all now for sale please follow links in my sig for details if you are interested in anything


----------



## Metal_face (Oct 2, 2008)

great room you have there!!! how comes your selling up after all that hard work?


----------

